# Who can witness an overseas powerof attorney to rent out my house? a lawyer?



## Pretty Girl (Dec 12, 2021)

I have a home in a foreign country. I need to rent it out while I stay in Australia, so I'm transferring my renting out power to someone in my country to make decisions on behalf of me. My lawyer (from that country) sent me a 'document' of `power of attorney` to sign and send it back. 

1. What kind of persons can witness it in Australia? notary public? or I need a solicitor?
2. Will they sign a foreign made document? (It's in English though)
3. How much are the minimum fees in general, for one document in Australia?

I found the following document but it doesn't say if they will sign a foreign made document. Bit confused of how can I get my document witnessed while stay in Australia.








Power of Attorney fees


Find out all the fees and costs to make and store your Power of Attorney, Will, Enduring Guardianship and other important documents with NSW Trustee & Guardian.




www.tag.nsw.gov.au


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

All you need is a proper Australian witness for your document. Your embassy/government websites should provide a list of who is considered a proper witness. In Australia, a JP 'Justice of the Peace' can witness most documents. JP's in Australia are Free. However, some countries, especially those outside the Commonwealth, i.e Thailand, Russia, China, DO NOT accept Australian JP's. But as I said its governed by your home countries laws. Italy demands an Italian registered Notary.

Generally a qualified solicitor in Australia will get the green light from mostly everywhere. But that will cost maybe $80-120 for their time.

My advise is ring your embassy in Australia, and ask them what works for them. I do a lot of business with Thailand and I find it easier to just pop down to the Thai Embassy in Sydney and ask the Thai counter staff to witness the documents. Ring your embassy.


----------

